# Nvidia im Akkubetrieb



## Spieler22 (6. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute, habe seit kurzem einen Laptop mit IvyBridge 4 Kerner und einer GT 670m.

Das Problem was ich habe ist, dass die Grafikkarte im Akkubetrieb nicht über 74 Mhz hinauskommt.

Was ich bisher getan habe:

-Treiber von CD installiert, es gibt schlicht keine Treiber auf der Nvidia Homepage 
-Energieoptionen in Windows auf Höchstleistung gestellt
-Nvidia Systemsteuerung von Adaptiv auf Maximale Leistung bevorzugen gestellt.
-Im Inteltreiber auf Höchstleistung gestellt
-Bei der Wahl der Grafikausgabe auf "Nvidia Hochleistungsprozessor" für meine Anwendung und allgemein gestellt.

Mit Netzkabel drin, geht sie ordnungsgemäß auf 598 Mhz
Was muss ich tun um auch mal im Akkubetrieb ein Runde zu daddeln.


----------



## stylezwieback (6. Juni 2012)

Du müsstest im BIOS den Power-State für diesen Zustand editieren.
Via Software ist es nicht möglich das Heruntertakten der GTX Karten im Akkubetrieb zu verhindern.
Deinem Akku wirst du damit aber keinen gefallen tun.


----------



## Spieler22 (6. Juni 2012)

Das dem Akku das nicht gefällt ist mir klar. Ich will ja auch nicht dauernt auf Akku zocken ! 
Gibt es schon irgendwo vorgefertigte Biosversionen? Weil dadrin irgendwie rumzuschmieren traue ich mir nicht wirklich zu


----------



## fadade (6. Juni 2012)

Schonmal daran gedacht, dass Nvidias Optimus aktiv sein könnte und du im Akku-betrieb nur mit der Intel-Graka zoggst?! 

Bei mir (NV 5xxer Reihe) funktioniert es jedenfalls, wenn ich in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung diese Option "Mit Grafikprozessor ausführen" im Kontextmenü anzeigen lasse und dann alle Anwendungen je nach Gusto mit der Intel IGP oder der Nvidia starte.
Ansonsten könnste mal in den Energieoptionen vom Akku-Modus die Grafikleistung auf "maximal" stellen; könnte sein, dass "Energiesparen" o.ä. dort die dedizierte GPU deaktiviert ...


----------



## Spieler22 (6. Juni 2012)

Auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen. 
Die IntelGraka ist übrigens im 3D Mark 11 20% schneller als die GTX 670m auf 72 Mhz

so sieht das bei mir aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst du mal hochladen wie es bei dir aussieht wenn es anders aus sieht?

Im Akkumodus bin ich bereits auch höchstleistung


----------



## Spieler22 (9. Juni 2012)

Hat denn niemand eine Idee?
Ich meine wofür ist dieses Furz Optimus denn gut...

Auf der Nvidia Homepage schwärmen sie von Leistung wenn ich sie brauche... Und lange Akkulaufzeit wenn ich die Leistung nicht brauche. 
Lange Akkulaufzeit geh ich ja noch mit. 
Aber ne GTX 670m auf lächerlichen 74 Mhz ist langsamer als der Intelchip. Also wo ist meine versprochene Leistung auch im AKKUBETRIEB. In dem kleinen Werbefilmchen sitzt der Typ nämlich in nem Flugzeug


----------



## fadade (9. Juni 2012)

hi,

sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte.
Also bei mir sieht es auch so aus, bis auf dass ich "Multi-Display-Leistungsmodus angewählt habe".
Ansonsten kannst du ja mal in dem Dialog bei Globalen Einstellungen auch die Nvidia als primäre Grafikkarte anwählen ....
oder den Treiber NEU installieren (gibt ja bei Nvidia so eine Option).

-> is schon echt merkwürdig, dass es bei dir nicht klappt, ich mein JA, üblicherweise will man im Akkumodus keinen Strom verbraten, aber eigentlich sollte er anspringen. Hast du sonst vielleicht noch so andere Zusatzprogramme, wie Nvidia Inspector's Multi-Display-Power-Saver oder vom Notebookhersteller irgendwelche OEM-Suiten drauf? kann sein, dass die auch da reinfummeln ...


----------



## Spieler22 (9. Juni 2012)

Das Notebook ist ein konfiguriertes ohne Betriebssystem. Habe mir Win 7 Ultimate drauf installiert. Oem Suiten sind da nicht drauf. Nvidia Inspector habe ich mal installiert. Das Problem bestand aber schon vorher. Das Windows ist nagelneu

Bei globalen einstellungen habe ich natürlich auch schon die Nvidia Karte gewählt und die springt nicht über P(1) state was dann 74Mhz Chip und 300 paar zerquetsche Ramtakt sind.


----------

